# Update WP Super Cache and W3TC Immediately – Remote Code Execution Vulnerability



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

If you're using these WP plugins...see below...

http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/04/upda...e-code-execution-vulnerability-disclosed.html


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Yaros, that is a bad one, another reason to do backups and updates.
Joomla is having some security issues too.

Good to see you back, is it Dr. Yaros yet?


----------

